# Apple Jelly



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

What would be the best type of apple for apple jelly? Last year I used mixed foraged apples, I got a nice blush color but flavor was weak. Any reccomendations ?


----------



## MontanaKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

I used Figi apples last year with fairly good luck


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I get a real tasty jelly out of my apples - unfortunately I have no idea what type they are - the tree came with the house.

They are quite tart. Most people don't care much to eat them fresh, but everyone loves the jelly and jam made from them.


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

Did you peel the apples you were using for jelly, or leave the skins on? I use a mix of free / wild / foraged apples for jelly, and I just wash them and cut them into chunks, peels, seeds, and all. I've never been disappointed with the flavour.

Jan


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

I use criterion and also I use a good cinnamon.


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

I think a good tart apple makes the best flavored apple jelly. Fortunately, I have a nice assortment of tart canning apples.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

crabapples. 
Especially those harvested just after a first fall frost.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I got some Macs and threw in a few Empires as the peel was so red and I like the blush color. Looks great but I find the apple flavor is very subtle. Crabapples sound like a good idea.I use everything except I cut off the blossom and stem ends.Are the tart apples referred to green or red?


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

The good cooking apples that I have in my orchard are McIntosh, Jonathon, Red Gravenstine, and an apple tree that I bought from Big Lots (yepper I am that cheap) that was supposed to be Granny Smith but isn't but is a good tart reddish apple. All of my tart apples are red apples. My only red non-tart, eating apple is the Red Delicious.
Granny Smith is the most well known green apple that is great for sauce, pies, and jelly too. I hope to get one in my orchard soon.
I don't think you can go by color to figure out what is tart and what isn't. I get the trees that I like the taste and texture of the apples, hence the older trees, as Jonathon and Gravenstine.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I made some apple jelly from the cores and peels of granny smiths and macintosh's after I made apple pie filling. I got the recipe from here. The jelly was great.

Apple Core and Peeling Jelly
15-20 medium tart apples, peelings and cores
6 c water 
1 (1 3/4 oz) box dry pectin
9 c sugar
1-2 drops red food coloring (optional)

Cool peelings and cores in 6c water for 20-30 minutes
Strain through prepared cheesecloth or jelly bag
Add water as needed, to strained juice to obtain 7c liquid
Add pectin and bring to a rapid boil
Add sugar, boil hard 1 minute

Pour into sterile jars, leaving 1/8" headspace, wipe jar rims, adjust lids and rings, water bath 5 minutes.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I will try, Thanks !


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Uh oh...I use apple juice to make apple jelly. Yes the store bought kind. You mean Im not doing it right Lol!


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I just wanted to totally make the best use of the apples I bought before I gave the "leavings" to the chickens.


----------

